# Game Thread: Wednesday March 15 vs Denver



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

_vs_
























*Indiana* - *(32-29)* 








*Denver* - *(36-29) * 

*Tip-off – Wednesday, March 15, 2006 - 7:00pm et*
*Where* – *Conseco Fieldhouse*










*Probable Starters*

*PG*  *SG*  *SF*  *PF*  *C*  

*Reserves*

























































*Pacers Injuries*
























 

*2004-05 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 20.9 
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 9.8 
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 4.5 
*Steals *- Jermaine O'Neal 2.2 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.2 
*FG% * - J. O'Neal .468
*FT%* - P. Stojakovic .916
*3PT%* - P. Stojakovic .422












*Probable Starters*

*PG* *SG* *SF* *PF* *C* 

*Reserves*

































































*Nuggets Injuries*
















 

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Carmelo Anthony 26.3 
*Rebounds* - Marcus Camby 12.00
*Assists *- Andre Miller 8.4
*Steals *- Marcus Camby 1.49
*Blocks* - Marcus Camby 3.35
*FG% *- Ruben Patterson .552
*FT%* - Earl Boykins .873
*3PT%* - Rubeb Patterson .500

*







*

*







 - Scored 21 points last game vs. Magic








 - Scored 35 points last game vs. Knicks*


*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
_Pacers 97
Nuggets 91_

*Guess the score and you could win 10,000 points!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I did some remodeling of the game thread. Let me know if you want any changes, or if it's really stretching your browser window.


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks fine to me, Legend, but Peja isn't starting at SG is he??


Pacers: 101
Nuggets: 87


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

#16is#1 said:


> Looks fine to me, Legend, but Peja isn't starting at SG is he??


Heh, nice catch.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Yeah, great great looking game thread Legend, one of your best ones....

I especially like the Who's hot sign....:cheers:...

Denver's a pretty good team, you know Melo's gonna always bring it, we just gotta make sure we contain everyone else, but I think we should be fine though, can't wait for this game, hopefully The Gift can stay on fire, The Hulk doesn't get into early foul trouble, and S-Jax get's off his last game slump, also I look forward to seeing my boy Earl B. , I always enjoy watching him play...

We should get this W though so I'll go...

Indy 92 -- Nuggs 85....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> *Guess the score and you could win 10,000 points!*



Make that *20,000!!!*...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Make that *20,000!!!*...


I'm not cheap like Larry Legend, so I'll add another 80k onto this. Winner gets 100k!

Pacers 97
Nuggets 90


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:rofl:...

Thanx for making us look bad Rockefeller...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

JK... P.F...:cheers:....

Thanx for contributing to the pot...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice game thread Larry Legend! And isn't Pollard is the Center and Foster the PF?

I think Denver will win this one, their real hot at this moment.

Pacers - 91
Denver - 99


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'm not cheap like Larry Legend, so I'll add another 80k onto this. Winner gets 100k!


*******


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:rotf: :rotf:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah terrific work LL. 
i like how youve added the reserves aswell and their profiles and the whos hot sign lookin great.

i think if we can win this one might begin a nice little mini run which could secure a playoff spot and with jermaine comin back sooner than expected, things are lookin up

US: 104
THEM:88


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 96

Nugets 93

I'll be at this game, Nuggets are playing real well as of late.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> *******


 :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> *******



LoL.. :biggrin: 

Indy wins 104-96


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Denver's on a tear winning 8 of their last 11...but they are in the middle of a long road trip.

Unfortunately for us, however, Carmelo is also averaging 29.7 ppg over his last 7 games. And he's doing it on an UNBELIEVABLE 62% SHOOTING FROM THE FIELD. That's absurd.

Not sure we have anyone that can stop that.

Pacers 93 - Nuggets 98


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers: 102
Nuggets: 96

I'm going to the game tonight, so I'm hoping for something good... Too bad Freddie's injured... :'(

peace!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Jones2011 said:


> Pacers: 102
> Nuggets: 96
> 
> I'm going to the game tonight, so I'm hoping for something good... Too bad Freddie's injured... :'(
> ...


He should be able to play as far as I know.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Freddie played last game. What is everyone talking about? Personally, my favorite match-up will be our big fellas against Camby. We are pretty rough down low. I also look for Peja and Melo to have a scoring duel.

Pacers 97
Nuggets 92


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere is back...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Croshere is back...


Nice, although the first quarter sucked


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harrison got a technical for getting elbowed in the mouth... He was really pissed.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Let's go... they refs are being stupid and they are hitting everything, yet we can make this a closer game here. And Granger clanked it... damn. Hit the second. 4-point game.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Shot clock violation! Yes!!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm guessing that that was a terrible call on Peja judging by the crowd's reaction.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, we somehow have this to within 3...if we pull this out, I'll be very pleased.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Get Jackson the hell out of here. He couldn't hit the side of a barn. Sick of him. He is costing us this game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Get Jackson the hell out of here. He couldn't hit the side of a barn. Sick of him. He is costing us this game.


Agreed.

These refs suck. Peja and Foster has been called for a number of cheap fouls.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja for 3! 97-96 Nuggets with 2:20 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Great three by Peja. That was clutch.

And a great steal by Foster!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster intercepts the ball! AJ for 3! Go beatlejuice!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson takes a stupid shot! Stop taking those. You suck.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ HOLDIN IT DOWN!!!

Just get a stop here.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice shot Jackson :dead:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> AJ HOLDIN IT DOWN!!!
> 
> Just get a stop here.


Your man Jackson might have just cost us the game.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Foster intercepts the ball! Peja for 3 again! PEJA!!!!!!!!!!!


Yahoo has AJ hitting that three after Foster stole it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Carmelo hits. 

****


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Anthony hits over Granger with 2.2 seconds left! ****ing Jackson. You suck.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Granger hits over Granger with 2.2 seconds left! ****ing Jackson. You suck.


Game ain't over yet.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

2.2 seconds, come on!

Give it to Peja!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Yahoo has AJ hitting that three after Foster stole it.


I made a mistake. And so did Jackson. ****.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Anthony hits over Granger with 2.2 seconds left! ****ing Jackson. You suck.


Tonight is the night I have officially turned on Stephen Jackson.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja's three rims in and out. Argh. ****ing Jackson.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

NOW it's over.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Damn that was so close. Nice try Peja.

But Jackson cost us with about 3 of his bad shots in the last 5 minutes; 1 three, and 2 fade aways.

Harrison shouldn't have gotten a T, but he was elbowed pretty hard. I would also have be really mad.

****, bad loss.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

This is not the way a team should treat their fans. I'm going to die of a heart attack before the age of 30. Sick of this... man, am I sick of this B.S. :curse:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Peja sure isn't Reggie Miller.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Stephen Jackson needs to be put in his place. I think that we should start Freddie at the 2 in his place next game. Maybe he'll be better off of the bench.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> This is not the way a team should treat their fans. I'm going to die of a heart attack before the age of 30. Sick of this... man, am I sick of this B.S. :curse:



The season isn't over yet my man, keep ya head up. Tough loss, yeah. Tough stretch of games, yeah. But the season isn't over yet. Keep the faith.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Peja sure isn't Reggie Miller.


It rolled out. Even Reggie missed a few game winners in his day. I'm just encouraged that he stepped up and took the shot. Jackson is the one to blame the game on.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Stephen Jackson needs to be put in his place. I think that we should start Freddie at the 2 in his place next game. Maybe he'll be better off of the bench.



I'm all in favor of that. It's become clear he can't be our consistent go-to guy with JO out. So his role needs to be changed.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Jackson is the one to blame the game on.


And the rest of the team for letting us fall behind by so much.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Peja sure isn't Reggie Miller.


He hit that huge three with like 2 minutes left. Besides, his last shot was in and out. How many in and outs has Miller had at the end of games?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> The season isn't over yet my man, keep ya head up. Tough loss, yeah. Tough stretch of games, yeah. But the season isn't over yet. Keep the faith.


It's hard, man. I miss Reggie. I miss J.O. I miss having a team that actually goes on winning streaks. Most of all, I miss having a team that doesn't get game winners hit on them 10 times a year. This is ridiculous. We really are cursed. :dead:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I'm all in favor of that. It's become clear he can't be our consistent go-to guy with JO out. So his role needs to be changed.


Are you considering changing your name yet?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He hit that huge three with like 2 minutes left. Besides, his last shot was in and out. How many in and outs has Miller had at the end of games?



Peja has definitely been showing up at the end of games for us lately. For that I am grateful. He wanted that shot, it just bounced out. I'll give him that shot every time.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Are you considering changing your name yet?



Never. He's still one of my favorite players in the game. Sadly, even though I try to play like Reggie and have that nickname wherever I play...I play a lot more like Jack because I am so damn streaky/emotional. I love him because of the similarities.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Peja has definitely been showing up at the end of games for us lately. For that I am grateful. He wanted that shot, it just bounced out. I'll give him that shot every time.


Same. I'm really glad we went to him instead of AJ or Jackson. Hopefully this continues. Well, I hope we don't have so many close games, also.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> It's hard, man. I miss Reggie. I miss J.O. I miss having a team that actually goes on winning streaks. Most of all, I miss having a team that doesn't get game winners hit on them 10 times a year. This is ridiculous. We really are cursed. :dead:


I miss JO more than anybody. But this is why you need to keep the faith. Jax is being asked to be our go-to guy, which apparantly isn't his strength. When JO gets back, there's no way in hell Jack shoots as much. This team will improve when JO returns. Keep ya head up man!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Same. I'm really glad we went to him instead of AJ or Jackson. Hopefully this continues. Well, I hope we don't have so many close games, also.



Well, AJ is pretty damn clutch when he isn't forcing the shot. He's hit some clutch threes for us, one of them tonight. But yes, Peja should be our go-to guy when we need a clutch three.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> This is ridiculous. We really are cursed. :dead:


Yeah, the curse of the Artest.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> When JO gets back, there's no way in hell Jack shoots as much.


He probably will. It'll be something like Jackson passes to JO in the post, who passes the ball to Jackson, who jacks up a shot. Jackson's earned my title of "least favorite Pacer" now. He's surpassed Jermaine and AJ. Congrats, ball hog.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He probably will. It'll be something like Jackson passes to JO in the post, who passes the ball to Jackson, who jacks up a shot. Jackson's earned my title of "least favorite Pacer" now. He's surpassed Jermaine and AJ. Congrats, ball hog.


:laugh:

I've never liked the guy. Tonight didn't come as any surprise to me, so he hasn't lost any respect from me. I don't really know who my least favorite Pacer is now that Bender is gone.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> But yes, Peja should be our go-to guy when we need a clutch three.


lol. this is funny. i have lived in sac for about the last 4-5 years and u wouldnt catch a kings fan EVER saying something stupid like that...

the word clutch and peja's name in the same sentance??????? :rofl:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol. this is funny. i have lived in sac for about the last 4-5 years and u wouldnt catch a kings fan EVER saying something stupid like that...
> 
> the word clutch and peja's name in the same sentance??????? :rofl:


Well, that's wonderful for you Kings fans. But unfortunately for you, he's been coming through for us.


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol. this is funny. i have lived in sac for about the last 4-5 years and u wouldnt catch a kings fan EVER saying something stupid like that...
> 
> the word clutch and peja's name in the same sentance??????? :rofl:


uhh i have. dont remember which playoff game , think it was against minny 2 years ago, but peja was draining 3's all fourth quarter when the kings were down a bunch of points. kings won that game


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> He probably will. It'll be something like Jackson passes to JO in the post, who passes the ball to Jackson, who jacks up a shot. Jackson's earned my title of "least favorite Pacer" now. He's surpassed Jermaine and AJ. Congrats, ball hog.


I still don't understand why you hate J.O. and A.J. so much. However, I do understand hating Jack. He better really be banged up to shoot like that. And even if he is... IF YOU ARE HURT, THEN WHY SHOOT 22 EFFIN' SHOTS!!!!!


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

The fans really booed Jackson tonight, which I can understand. You can tell it bothers him. On WIBC they played his interview and I think the question was like What do you think about Ron coming here on Friday? He said- The fans will probably boo him, they boo me everytime I miss a shot, which sucks. 

I really don't understand why we haven't been going to Peja more in the clutch. He just isn't the best ball handler. So like the Toronto game when he was dribbling trying to create his own shot, that won't work. If we could run him off screens though ala Reggie and feed him the ball for a shot I think he could be a pretty effective clutch player.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

melo.

:yes:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

dubc15 said:


> uhh i have. dont remember which playoff game , think it was against minny 2 years ago, but peja was draining 3's all fourth quarter when the kings were down a bunch of points. kings won that game


funny u bring that up because you are SOOOOO wrong!!!!!!!!!

ur right that peja helped make an unbelievable comeback (almost by himself) in the 4th quarter. he also missed the wide open game winner and then in OT he missed BACK TO BACK free throws in the final minutes!!! i believe he had made 50+ straight prior to the misses and was dominating the league in FT %. 

kings lost. good try though...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Well, that's wonderful for you Kings fans. But unfortunately for you, he's been coming through for us.


im not a kings fan. im a nuggets fan for life!

im just tellin you the guy aint clutch at all! he made a lucky one for you guys not too long ago. consider that lucky, cuz it wont happn again, TRUST ME! seen it waaaaaaay too many times...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> im not a kings fan. im a nuggets fan for life!
> 
> im just tellin you the guy aint clutch at all! he made a lucky one for you guys not too long ago. consider that lucky, cuz it wont happn again, TRUST ME! seen it waaaaaaay too many times...



I still would rather see him take the shot at the end of a game, than anyone else here, well that is until J.O. comes back...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I still would rather see him take the shot at the end of a game, than anyone else here, well that is until J.O. comes back...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


lol! i just feel bad for indiana. great team the last couple of years, but something always goes SO wrong!

when is J.O. coming back?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> I still don't understand why you hate J.O. and A.J. so much.


Jermaine because he's also a ballhog, but instead of taking quick shots like Jackson, he stands in post position for 7 seconds before deciding to take a turnaround jumper. With Johnson, I'm not so sure. He's really been a nice surprise this year, but him isolating for clutch shots is not what we need.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry, wasn't able to do it last night.

ME - 11
JayRedd - 9

The rest DNQ

JayRedd is the winner.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> Sorry, wasn't able to do it last night.
> 
> ME - 11
> JayRedd - 9
> ...


Another easy win....Hate to break it to yall, but this team is bad


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JayRedd said:


> Another easy win....Hate to break it to yall, but this team is bad


I donated the 80,000 to you.


----------

